# استفسار ومساعدة عن هندسة الاتصالات



## the lord_my (8 يوليو 2010)

انا طالب عربي ادرس في ماليزيا هندسة 
انا قادم على التخصص خلاص هذه الايام وانا محتار بين تخصصين :
هندسة اتصالات اما هندسة ميكاترونكس 


انا محتار بينهم 
بالله عليكم افادوني من خلال خبراتكم كمهندسين عرب جازكم الله الف خير


----------



## العبادي_079 (11 يوليو 2010)

*تحية طيبة وبعد أخوي , والله يوفقك ويوفقنا جميعا ً , أخوي العزيز هذه ترجع اليك والى ميولك فهندسة الاتصالات تخصص ومجال والميكاترونكس مجال اخر يجمع بين هندسة الاكترونية والمكانيك , اما هندسة الاتصالات توهلك لعدد من الوظائف مثل مهندس شبكات ومهندس اتصالات خلوية ومهندس اتصالات بصرية ومهندس اتصالات فضائية والعديد من الوظائف الامر يرجع الك أخوي وانصح اذا تريد النصيحة خذها من شخص يحبك ودمتم سالمين*


----------



## المتوكلة على الله (14 يوليو 2010)

أخي الكريم .. اختيارك يعتمد على ميولك
أما بالنسبة لي فأنا أرى أن هندسة الاتصالات أجمل وأسهل
وممتعة اكثر
أما بالنسبة للعمل ففي الغالب لن تجد عملا بنفس تخصصك
إلا ما ندر
وإذا أردت أن تجد وظيفة وقتئذ كما تريد
فإنك ستحتاج إلى مجموعة من الدورات لتؤهلك لذلك
والأمر في النهاية يعود لك


----------



## najebnader (15 يوليو 2010)

*الرد*

والله هذا يعتمد على مويولك إلى التخصص 
أنا درست اتصالات فأحب الهندسه كثيراً أما هذا التخصص هندسة ميكاترونكس لا أعرفه


----------



## abdbnw (16 يوليو 2010)

انا مهندس من السعودية وبشركة اتصالات كبري وبصراحة انا اشوف تخصص الاتصالات عليه طلب كبير في سوق العمل عندنا في السعودية وفي الخليج بشكل عام 
وقاعده عامة التخصصات العامة في الدراسة الاكاديمية (الاتصالات , المدني , الهندسة الصناعية)مفيده لخلق فرص متعدده للخريج لدخول سوق العمل وبعد ذلك مهم جدا التطوير الذاتي سواءا بالدورات او الجديه في التدريب علي راس العمل او بمتابعة الدوريات المتخصصه او مثل موقعنا هذا والانتر نت مجال خصب للتطوير
والله يختار لك الخيره الطيبه


----------

